# 50% Saanen, 25% Alpine and 25% Boer?



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

I have been debating on getting a wether someone has offered me for $50. He is 50% Saanen, 25% Alpine and 25% Boer. The only thing I am hesitent on is I have read the bad stuff about Saanen & Saanen crosses having skin problems and issues in warm weather. He is tan colored & his nose & the skin under his tail is tan but still has pink skin under his hair. Do you think he's a good bet for a decent packer?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We have used Saanen crosses for years with excellent results.


----------



## turbot (Jun 6, 2010)

I have one all saanen, and he has had zero issues with skin. He is very hearty in all types of conditions, yet extremely gentle. That is a very good mix of breeding for a packgoat in my opinion.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A Saanen should be fine unless show clipped.


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's my 6 year old Boer/Saanen/Alpine. From Carolyn Eddy. Wish I could clone him. Wouldn't take $1000.00 bucks for him. Reminds me of a draft horse. Packs like a mule. And a real sweet natured boy.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

vigilguy said:


> Here's my 6 year old Boer/Saanen/Alpine. From Carolyn Eddy. Wish I could clone him. Wouldn't take $1000.00 bucks for him. Reminds me of a draft horse. Packs like a mule. And a real sweet natured boy.


By the looks of that picture, it looks like another one from up on Ben Lomond, no?

Really, nice looking goat Charlie, Dave S (father of a really good friend) from Cache was telling me about him on the phone last night. May have to give you a buzz and visit you... love to see your goats, your set up and learn from you sometime if your willing...


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Wellsville Range.
Give me a call at 435-764-1111. You are welcome to come up north and we can go for a hike. The Wellsvilles are in my backyard.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd go ahead and buy that goat, sounds like a good mix. My Saanen actually does better in the heat than my Alpine. Strange, but it takes him longer to heat up. And they are easy going goats to boot, although I love my curious and derr-like Alpine too!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Legion misses his lil buddy!  We are sad that he left but grateful he went to such a good home!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

vigilguy said:


> You are welcome to come up north and we can go for a hike. The Wellsvilles are in my backyard.


Hey Charlie,

Thx so much. Will do, I look forward to meeting you and seeing your crew some time. Dave also tells me you may have some things I will need. 

Cheers,

TOU


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Dave! He's a good boy, getting better all the time and we've had some adventures this summer  Photos to post later, but here's a teaser:


----------

